# JAMIS AURORA 58CM FRAME ....



## Landsurfer (16 Jun 2020)

Does anyone have a JAMIS AURORA 58CM STEEL framed bike for sale. My beloved bike has a cracked frame as result of my stupidity ... And a big tree ... And some tarmac ... a cracked humeros , torn ligaments and the heart recorder embedded in my chest even tried to get out !!!
So, if you have one lurking in the garage, bits missing etc ... Please get in touch ..distance isn't an issue ...


----------



## Moodyman (16 Jun 2020)

Weren't you selling one a while back?

Ouch! I have no bike for sale, but if it's any consolation Jamis offer 25% off any crash replacement frames. See here under 'replacements and substitutions':

https://www.jamisbikes.com/usa/contact-us.html


----------



## Landsurfer (16 Jun 2020)

Moodyman said:


> Weren't you selling one a while back?
> 
> Ouch! I have no bike for sale, but if it's any consolation Jamis offer 25% off any crash replacement frames. See here under 'replacements and substitutions':
> 
> https://www.jamisbikes.com/usa/contact-us.html


Yes I was ... And I did ... Typicle !!


----------



## taximan (7 Aug 2020)

Landsurfer said:


> Does anyone have a JAMIS AURORA 58CM STEEL framed bike for sale. My beloved bike has a cracked frame as result of my stupidity ... And a big tree ... And some tarmac ... a cracked humeros , torn ligaments and the heart recorder embedded in my chest even tried to get out !!!
> So, if you have one lurking in the garage, bits missing etc ... Please get in touch ..distance isn't an issue ...




Hi Landsurfer,
I have only just seen your post. I hope you are recovering ok and have located a replacement frame. 
MIKE (Whitby)


----------



## Landsurfer (7 Aug 2020)

taximan said:


> Hi Landsurfer,
> I have only just seen your post. I hope you are recovering ok and have located a replacement frame.
> MIKE (Whitby)


Many thanks Mike ..... no luck .... typical .... sell one crash one ...lol


----------



## Spiderweb (11 Jun 2021)

Landsurfer said:


> Does anyone have a JAMIS AURORA 58CM STEEL framed bike for sale. My beloved bike has a cracked frame as result of my stupidity ... And a big tree ... And some tarmac ... a cracked humeros , torn ligaments and the heart recorder embedded in my chest even tried to get out !!!
> So, if you have one lurking in the garage, bits missing etc ... Please get in touch ..distance isn't an issue ...


I know this is an older thread but did you get sorted with another Jamis?
There is one here on eBay, looks a large frame, probably a 58cm, starting at £100. Seller is in Hull;
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/274830289188


----------



## Spiderweb (12 Jun 2021)

Looks as though the eBay Jamis I posted above is not for sale anymore?


----------



## ColinJ (12 Jun 2021)

Spiderweb said:


> Looks as though the eBay Jamis I posted above is not for sale anymore?


It looks to me like they have done a private deal to avoid eBay fees! (They wanted cash on collection...)


----------

